# Christmas patterns for knitting machine



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't used my knitting machine for a long time but I am thinking of making some Christmas sweaters. I have punch cards for snowflakes, poinsettias, but have looked for other patterns and they just don't seem to exist anymore. I have punch cards for teddies, 101 Dalmatians and that type of thing and my last resort was to add a red hat. Any advise please.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i have just read about you talking about knitting machines but can you tell me if they are easy to use as im a new knitter and when i get a bit better i were thinking of buying one to make some adult clothes to give my family as christmas presents

please can you help me christine

angela



christine 47 said:


> I haven't used my knitting machine for a long time but I am thinking of making some Christmas sweaters. I have punch cards for snowflakes, poinsettias, but have looked for other patterns and they just don't seem to exist anymore. I have punch cards for teddies, 101 Dalmatians and that type of thing and my last resort was to add a red hat. Any advise please.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have not used mine for a few years but I used to love machine knitting. It enables you to knit garments in 3 and 4ply which I find is a chore by hand. I also have a lace carriage so if I wanted I could make fine shawls. I did make baby shawls when my neice and nephews were born. I bought one of the Bond machines to knit double knitting and thicker wools but never got on with it. If you could pick up a second hand one that would be the way to start. My machine was new but I bought my ribber, lace carriage and accessories second hand but you must make sure all the bits are there. There are quite a number of people on here who machine knit.


----------



## Shadyknit (Nov 9, 2011)

try www.ravelry.com


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I haven't used my knitting machine for a long time but I am thinking of making some Christmas sweaters. I have punch cards for snowflakes, poinsettias, but have looked for other patterns and they just don't seem to exist anymore. I have punch cards for teddies, 101 Dalmatians and that type of thing and my last resort was to add a red hat. Any advise please.


If you have empty punch cards you can punch your own. You did not say which knitting machine you have. e-mail me PM


----------



## 36brownie (Jun 20, 2012)

Zach said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used my knitting machine for a long time but I am thinking of making some Christmas sweaters. I have punch cards for snowflakes, poinsettias, but have looked for other patterns and they just don't seem to exist anymore. I have punch cards for teddies, 101 Dalmatians and that type of thing and my last resort was to add a red hat. Any advise please.
> ...


I have used knitting machines for years and they are very easy to use, just make sure you have the instruction book when you buy one is it's a used one.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

You will have to punch your own cards by the sound of it. The card can be bought on ebay. I have projects to do on the machine nnow that my shoulder has recovered as I cannot do any heavy garments by hand. Have you looked on ebay.com? Someone there might just have patterns for Christmas.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/

here is one link and more. 
Check for youtube videos on knitting machine

http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-patterns/

http://machineknitpensacola.net/links.html

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/

to get you started
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=machine+knit+patterns+videos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

what kind of machine do you have?
What type of yarn?

Rhyanna


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

1. Machine is standard gauge Knitmaster Zippy deluxe
2. Ravelry is the first place I go to look for patterns and they have dozens of hand knit stocking filler type patterns but nothing else. Did find a Christmas baby hat pattern so will make that. They have Norwegian design sweaters but I could find punch cards of my own and use on a standard pattern.
3. Yes I think if I can find a 24 st pattern I am going to have to punch my own card.
4. I have a large stash of 4ply cones of various types.
5. Have looked on eBay and what's mainly on sale are the cards I already have. I did find a machine the same as mine with lace and intarsia carriages, ribber, table, and loads of accessories for a good price.
6. Looked at the recommended sites and they will be usefull in jogging my memory on how to use the machine. Hope it's like riding a bike.......
I haven't got a problem with purchasing patterns.
Thanks for help.


----------



## dogandcatmom (Jun 4, 2012)

hi i have find some punch cards with a candle ,one with a snowman and also one with holly on it i will look throu the rest of my cards over the weekend and let you know if i find any more, if they are of any help to you i can photo copy them and send them to you,i live in the west midlands.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Before you start knitting, if your machine has a sponge bar, take a look to see if it needs replacing. Also a good idea to check needles nd put a smidgen of oil underneath the carrige on the two sliders only.

Happy knitting!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have hand knitting motifs, you may be able to adapt as long as they are 24 sts or less.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> 1. Machine is standard gauge Knitmaster Zippy deluxe
> 2. Ravelry is the first place I go to look for patterns and they have dozens of hand knit stocking filler type patterns but nothing else. Did find a Christmas baby hat pattern so will make that. They have Norwegian design sweaters but I could find punch cards of my own and use on a standard pattern.
> 3. Yes I think if I can find a 24 st pattern I am going to have to punch my own card.
> 4. I have a large stash of 4ply cones of various types.
> ...


If you PM me I can send you the copy of the sock pattern and the card designs we used at my club last year. This year we are doing theme socks. Our socks go to Shriners.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

There were many punchcards made and sold in the 70's and 80's by the Knittery in Iowa and later Minnesota USA. In 2000 all remaining stock and the right to make more was sold to Rocking Horse Farm in Minnesota. They sell the punchcards for $3 each. You would need to contact them to see what Christmas punchcards they might have. Here is the link to their site and contact info.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm/id24.html

I know they made small candy canes and larger candy cane punchcards, Santas, Merry Christmas (on the diagonal), and other seasonal punchcards.

Rita


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Christine is there a model number with that and do you have the manual still handy? Also, check with youtube, lots of videos to help the ole ideas and tips needed to pick up again.

Rhyanna


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats what I am doing I have just added a red hat to a frog for my grandson as I havent any Christmas ones at all!!


christine 47 said:


> I haven't used my knitting machine for a long time but I am thinking of making some Christmas sweaters. I have punch cards for snowflakes, poinsettias, but have looked for other patterns and they just don't seem to exist anymore. I have punch cards for teddies, 101 Dalmatians and that type of thing and my last resort was to add a red hat. Any advise please.


 :lol:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the offers. I have a Christmas stocking pattern and now a variety of Christmassy designs. I need to learn how to do intarsia but for now repeat patterns will be fine. I have the manuals for my machine and ribber and I am usually pretty good at picking things up so it's all systems go when I've finished making bridesmaids dresses. Christmas stockings reminded me of some that I made, bit fiddly but quick,, of tree hanging socks that you could put a chocolate flake in. When I had lessons the teacher designed patterns and always gave us a copy and I have a large number of patterns for sweaters, cardigans, skirts etc in lace, tuck st, magic cable, fair isle etc if anyone needs a pattern.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Christine is there a model number with that and do you have the manual still handy? Also, check with youtube, lots of videos to help the ole ideas and tips needed to pick up again.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thanks for these very usefull.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you are welcome Christine. You'll pick it up in no time.


----------

